# Airlift Performance Damping Settings



## Buddha5955 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a MK7 Golf running the Airlift Performance bags in both front and rear. The manual has the Damping set at -15 which they acquired from testing with the GTI but I'm looking to see what others are running front to back? Still trying to learn more on Damping and how to achieve the best ride for my car. Personally I'm trying to get the most smooth ride and not a more "performance" style. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Over time, I've found that the easiest way to achieve the 'ideal' damping setting is to set it at full stiff (30/30) and dial it back one click at a time. I personally drive very low, so mine are at 28/30 all the time.


----------



## Buddha5955 (Oct 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Over time, I've found that the easiest way to achieve the 'ideal' damping setting is to set it at full stiff (30/30) and dial it back one click at a time. I personally drive very low, so mine are at 28/30 all the time.


Thanks, I plan on finishing the management install this weekend so once it is 100% dialed in I will begin working on this and will post my results. We are going to finish the Accuair Elevel install to keep everything right where I want it!


----------

